# Results are in . . . .



## Poppet27 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have spent the past 2 days calling my clinic non stop asking for them to hurry up and give me my results. They have just called and read out a 2 line report telling me that my tubes are clear.  

I was told that they would start me on clomid straight away. I explained that I needed to see my consultant to have a proper conversation about this, after all I have had blood tests with no results and my partner has not been given his results either. I am sure this means they are fine, but it would be nice if they told us. 

After the shock I called back (I swear my name must be mud) and said that I would not start taking clomid until I had seen someone. After all I have been told for 16 months my tubes will be blocked or at the very least damaged, they have also told me I am extremely high risk ectopic, so why would they just prescribe me and drug without talking to me about it. Surely they have to tell me when to take it and the potential out comes, and possible side effects. 

Maybe I am being negative, I should be happy with these results.  I am at home on my own and needed to tell someone. 

Anyway, that is me
x


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Really pleased you are all clear, Clomid did not work for me, but hopefully workes for you good luck.x


----------

